# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Changes to Browser Support

## Total Eclipse

This is an important change that you guys need to be aware of, starting December 1, the browsers that Anxiety Space will work on will change to give the site access to the latest technology to keep your data secured, the site running fast and give you cool new features. After December 1, the site will work perfectly on the following browsers:

Firefox 50 and 49Chrome 54 and 53Safari 10 and 9Opera 41 and 40Edge 14 and 13

As you can see from the list the latest version of the 5 major browsers will be supported along with one previous version. When a new version of the browser is released the support will move up, e.g. when Firefox 50 is released, support for Firefox 48 will be dropped. Browsers that aren't listed may still run the site, but that is not guaranteed.

If you don't know what browser you are using, head over to whatbrowser.org to find out. If your browser is not listed above, you should update your browser to the latest version or look at changing the browser you use. If you guys need any help with this please let me know and I'll help you.

Thanks  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

You're saying I can't use Netscape anymore?  ::D:

----------


## 1

Darn,Internet Explorer 7 isn't listed

----------


## Total Eclipse

> You're saying I can't use Netscape anymore?







> Darn,Internet Explorer 7 isn't listed



I'm sooooo old that I remember coding for both  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> I'm sooooo old that I remember coding for both





I remember these guys. And the free trial discs that used to come with The Times every Sunday. 

We used them to keep pidgeons away. 

(I assume you don't support AOL either?)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> ...



That is the stuff of nightmares!  ::\: 

I lost track of how many AOL disks I got during that time, they handed them out like candy here, even sending them through the mail and in every newspaper, some even ended up laying in the streets. It worked, but sooo wasteful.

----------


## Ironman

I still use an AOL email account!  (It was converted to a free account online)  I have had the same username since college (it was my login ID there).   I graduated almost 18 years ago!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I still use an AOL email account!  (It was converted to a free account online)  I have had the same username since college (it was my login ID there).   I graduated almost 18 years ago!



I've gone through 10 e-mail addresses since my AOL one, so you definitely won on that  ::D:

----------

